# Stanley Bailey Plane Restoration



## BradJacob (Mar 10, 2010)

*No. 4 - Type 9*

*Plane:* #4 - type 9 (1902-1908)

*Paid:* $12.55

*Where:* eBay

*Equipment:* 

6" buffer
compound
wire-wheel 
55/10/2 battery charger (electrolysis). 
In addition, got me some EvapOrust - for small parts. (want to try both Evaporust & electroysis to see which I prefer.)

*Comments:* This is my first restoration. Thanks to *Alonso* for the inspiration to get into what seems like a very therapeutic and rewarding hobby! I'll be posting the results once the plane is finished.

*Front*


*Rear*


*Irons*


*Sole*


----------



## Alonso83 (Jul 14, 2009)

BradJacob said:


> *No. 4 - Type 9*
> 
> *Plane:* #4 - type 9 (1902-1908)
> 
> ...


That's a nice looking plane, it should look great after the restoration. Did you got some sandpaper, 100,150,220 grit, how are you planning on sharpening the blade? Could a replacement blade fit between your budget?

I see that the knob is rosewood but how about the tote? looks like has some kind of finish lacquer on top of it?

Have fun and enjoy your restoration.

Alonso


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

BradJacob said:


> *No. 4 - Type 9*
> 
> *Plane:* #4 - type 9 (1902-1908)
> 
> ...


nice can't wait to see the finnish product.


----------



## BradJacob (Mar 10, 2010)

BradJacob said:


> *No. 4 - Type 9*
> 
> *Plane:* #4 - type 9 (1902-1908)
> 
> ...


Yeah, I forgot to mention the sandpaper. 100 and 220 grit so far.

So, great success tonight! The buffer works great and so does the Evaporust. I'll leave it overnight since I ran out of time tonight. I also video taped the progress and hopefully will be able to post an edited video. What does everyone use to get into the brass adjustment dial to buff it clean?


----------



## Alonso83 (Jul 14, 2009)

BradJacob said:


> *No. 4 - Type 9*
> 
> *Plane:* #4 - type 9 (1902-1908)
> 
> ...


The brass adjustment its a little tricky, but the way I do it its to try to clean as much as possible with the buffer and whatever remains I clean it with brasso. Does it answer your question?


----------



## JohnnyW (Feb 7, 2010)

BradJacob said:


> *No. 4 - Type 9*
> 
> *Plane:* #4 - type 9 (1902-1908)
> 
> ...


Looks like you got a real bargain there. I've just done my first restoration and I agree - it is very rewarding, even addictive.

To clean the brass I tested an old wives tale (sorry if there are any old wives reading this) - ketchup. I squirted it into a small container, just enough to cover the parts, then dunked them in it for around 10 minutes. A quick rinse in cold water and they were bright and clean with no rubbing. But one word of caution -they took on a slight red tint. I managed to clear that with another old remedy - soaking in vinegar. So I'd recommend just dipping them for 3-5 minutes, then rinse them and having a look.


----------



## BradJacob (Mar 10, 2010)

BradJacob said:


> *No. 4 - Type 9*
> 
> *Plane:* #4 - type 9 (1902-1908)
> 
> ...


John - Really? I'll have to give that a try. I can see myself now, in the name of "frugal", I'll be scouring Burger King's everywhere grabbing the ketchups that people are ready to toss!

In all seriousness, does it leave a high gloss shine like it's been polished? I'm also going to use my trusty old friend - Mother's polish. Stuff works wonders.

Anyway, thanks for the idea - I'll give it a try tonight ;-)


----------



## BradJacob (Mar 10, 2010)

*No. 5, Type 18*

Hey everyone. Last year I became interested in restoring planes. I created one project blog where I was restoring an early Type 9. Then, while working with on a wood project, the Walnut got me real sick. It took almost one month to get better, then spring came, summer, BBQ's, band practice, life…..

Here is it fall again and I'm back in the shop restoring my planes. I got two going right now. One is the old Type 9 and the other is a Type 19 that I picked up on eBay for something like $10 bucks? This was in really rough shape - but is surprisingly turning out to be one nice plane. It's nearly done. I only need to spray the handle with lacquer and spray the frog. When done, I'll post the results and details of the restoration. Here are the before pictures:



















Here are the pictures of my finished plane. I think it came out great! What looked like a total rusted mess actually ended up looking very "factory-new". The bed especially came out pretty flawless. Amazingly, there was zero pitting. When I sanded the black paint off, the wood was natural - and with some lacquer, it now sports that Lee Nielsen look. One other thing I did that I didn't see mentioned, was to use a file to clean up the edges of the bed. Going slowly and using only push-cuts, I achieved a crisp and new looking edge with a slight rolled-curve. Very happy with the results.

Enjoy…


















































































Here are some pictures of the bed, right after the Evaporust bath. I used Evaporust (thanks Alonso) to remove the rust and electrolysis to loosen the jappaning. That worked real well but I'll most likely use electrolysis for everything in the future since it's free.




























The iron, chip breaker and cap were in pretty bad shape so I replaced them with some donor parts.


----------



## bobdurnell (Sep 24, 2007)

BradJacob said:


> *No. 5, Type 18*
> 
> Hey everyone. Last year I became interested in restoring planes. I created one project blog where I was restoring an early Type 9. Then, while working with on a wood project, the Walnut got me real sick. It took almost one month to get better, then spring came, summer, BBQ's, band practice, life…..
> 
> ...


BradJacob-Let me be the first to say what a great job on the no.5. I have restored a few and I love the feeling it gives one when their done. Besides being useful they are restored pieces of art. I'm sorry to say that I have a few transitionals and Bailey's around that are now decoration. bob


----------



## ic3ss (Oct 19, 2010)

BradJacob said:


> *No. 5, Type 18*
> 
> Hey everyone. Last year I became interested in restoring planes. I created one project blog where I was restoring an early Type 9. Then, while working with on a wood project, the Walnut got me real sick. It took almost one month to get better, then spring came, summer, BBQ's, band practice, life…..
> 
> ...


Brad,

Nice job! There's a lot of old japanning left on the body in two of the pictures, is that before electrolysis or after? What did you paint it with? Those top wall edges are crisp, it really cleaned up good.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

BradJacob said:


> *No. 5, Type 18*
> 
> Hey everyone. Last year I became interested in restoring planes. I created one project blog where I was restoring an early Type 9. Then, while working with on a wood project, the Walnut got me real sick. It took almost one month to get better, then spring came, summer, BBQ's, band practice, life…..
> 
> ...


What a beauty. I would like to do this with my no 7 1880s one, but Im afraid it will ruin the Japanning which is perfect.


----------



## carlosponti (Sep 9, 2008)

BradJacob said:


> *No. 5, Type 18*
> 
> Hey everyone. Last year I became interested in restoring planes. I created one project blog where I was restoring an early Type 9. Then, while working with on a wood project, the Walnut got me real sick. It took almost one month to get better, then spring came, summer, BBQ's, band practice, life…..
> 
> ...


i think that is a type 18 instead of a type 19. the diagonal hashing on the blade depth adjustment wheel is the give away. only type 18 had that machined that way. i have a type 18 btw restored it a while back. you did a much better job on yours its beautiful. just been brought back to life.

one question what did you use for the bed, paint? im curious about that i used paint and it looks great.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

BradJacob said:


> *No. 5, Type 18*
> 
> Hey everyone. Last year I became interested in restoring planes. I created one project blog where I was restoring an early Type 9. Then, while working with on a wood project, the Walnut got me real sick. It took almost one month to get better, then spring came, summer, BBQ's, band practice, life…..
> 
> ...


You're right Brad, it does have that LN look to it now. Part of that is due to the wood on the tote and handle. Are they replacements and if so, what kind of wood did you use for them? Good work!


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

BradJacob said:


> *No. 5, Type 18*
> 
> Hey everyone. Last year I became interested in restoring planes. I created one project blog where I was restoring an early Type 9. Then, while working with on a wood project, the Walnut got me real sick. It took almost one month to get better, then spring came, summer, BBQ's, band practice, life…..
> 
> ...


Exquisitely done!


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

BradJacob said:


> *No. 5, Type 18*
> 
> Hey everyone. Last year I became interested in restoring planes. I created one project blog where I was restoring an early Type 9. Then, while working with on a wood project, the Walnut got me real sick. It took almost one month to get better, then spring came, summer, BBQ's, band practice, life…..
> 
> ...


Brad, that is just a gorgeous restoration. Pat yourself on the back, that plane is a beaut and one that will be a pleasure to work with. Thanks for sharing your success.

David


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

BradJacob said:


> *No. 5, Type 18*
> 
> Hey everyone. Last year I became interested in restoring planes. I created one project blog where I was restoring an early Type 9. Then, while working with on a wood project, the Walnut got me real sick. It took almost one month to get better, then spring came, summer, BBQ's, band practice, life…..
> 
> ...


That came out great. I too would like more info on what you painted the bed with.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

BradJacob said:


> *No. 5, Type 18*
> 
> Hey everyone. Last year I became interested in restoring planes. I created one project blog where I was restoring an early Type 9. Then, while working with on a wood project, the Walnut got me real sick. It took almost one month to get better, then spring came, summer, BBQ's, band practice, life…..
> 
> ...


alot of people wuold say you have overdone it with several light-years
but I most admit it looks fantasstic to me after you have gone all the way
congrat´s with your brand-new toy, may it serve you well

but more info on how you prepared and painted it wuold bee realy nice of you to give us

take care
Dennis


----------



## BradJacob (Mar 10, 2010)

BradJacob said:


> *No. 5, Type 18*
> 
> Hey everyone. Last year I became interested in restoring planes. I created one project blog where I was restoring an early Type 9. Then, while working with on a wood project, the Walnut got me real sick. It took almost one month to get better, then spring came, summer, BBQ's, band practice, life…..
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words guys. For the paint, I went over to my local Advanced Auto parts and picked up a can of

VHT EPOXY PAINT (satin finish) for $6.99

Here's the steps that I did (a bit backwards because I became interested in electrolysis AFTER doing the Evaporust):

Step 1. Evoporust to remove the rust.

Step 2. Electrolysis to loosen the Jappaning. At first I was expecting it appear rubbery and loose, falling off. Not the case… Cooking that plane bed for a SOLID 24 hours using electrolysis makes the jappaning brittle and flaky. Out of frustration I took a screwdriver to it, and to my amazement, it chipped RIGHT off with a screwdriver!

3. Once paint-free, I cleaned the body with some carb-cleaner (because I didn't have any denatured alcohol handy)
4. Taped the sides and sole accordingly (some paint the edges, I DO NOT. I happen to think it makes it look more "factory".

5. Sprayed one coat. And I wasn't afraid to lay it on heavy. In fact, the first coat was so thick that it filled in all the cast marks and looked like a plastic coating. Then as it dries, that goes away and you're left with a more thin looking, crisp finish. Let sit 24 hours.

6. Repeat step 5 - another nice thick coat. Let sit 48 hours. Why? Because in 12 hours, it'll be pretty dry to the touch, but 48-72 hours will ensure that the paint HARDENS properly.

There you have it. Any other questions, feel free to ask ;-)


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

BradJacob said:


> *No. 5, Type 18*
> 
> Hey everyone. Last year I became interested in restoring planes. I created one project blog where I was restoring an early Type 9. Then, while working with on a wood project, the Walnut got me real sick. It took almost one month to get better, then spring came, summer, BBQ's, band practice, life…..
> 
> ...


thank´s Brad 
another question
did you thin the epoxy paint and if so with what ?

Dennis


----------



## BradJacob (Mar 10, 2010)

BradJacob said:


> *No. 5, Type 18*
> 
> Hey everyone. Last year I became interested in restoring planes. I created one project blog where I was restoring an early Type 9. Then, while working with on a wood project, the Walnut got me real sick. It took almost one month to get better, then spring came, summer, BBQ's, band practice, life…..
> 
> ...


Dennis - no thinning. Just sprayed it with the can it comes in.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

BradJacob said:


> *No. 5, Type 18*
> 
> Hey everyone. Last year I became interested in restoring planes. I created one project blog where I was restoring an early Type 9. Then, while working with on a wood project, the Walnut got me real sick. It took almost one month to get better, then spring came, summer, BBQ's, band practice, life…..
> 
> ...


thank´s I will see if we can get it here in Denmark
or a simular brand

Dennis


----------



## BradJacob (Mar 10, 2010)

BradJacob said:


> *No. 5, Type 18*
> 
> Hey everyone. Last year I became interested in restoring planes. I created one project blog where I was restoring an early Type 9. Then, while working with on a wood project, the Walnut got me real sick. It took almost one month to get better, then spring came, summer, BBQ's, band practice, life…..
> 
> ...


EDIT - I looked closely and its all correct…


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

BradJacob said:


> *No. 5, Type 18*
> 
> Hey everyone. Last year I became interested in restoring planes. I created one project blog where I was restoring an early Type 9. Then, while working with on a wood project, the Walnut got me real sick. It took almost one month to get better, then spring came, summer, BBQ's, band practice, life…..
> 
> ...


Very, very nice work. That plane is a beauty now ! I'm Proud of ya !


----------



## ic3ss (Oct 19, 2010)

BradJacob said:


> *No. 5, Type 18*
> 
> Hey everyone. Last year I became interested in restoring planes. I created one project blog where I was restoring an early Type 9. Then, while working with on a wood project, the Walnut got me real sick. It took almost one month to get better, then spring came, summer, BBQ's, band practice, life…..
> 
> ...


I'm glad the electrolysis worked out for you. You got the same result I did for the most part, I just took a wire brush to mine and it all fell off.

Cheers!

Wayne


----------



## JamieH (Sep 26, 2010)

BradJacob said:


> *No. 5, Type 18*
> 
> Hey everyone. Last year I became interested in restoring planes. I created one project blog where I was restoring an early Type 9. Then, while working with on a wood project, the Walnut got me real sick. It took almost one month to get better, then spring came, summer, BBQ's, band practice, life…..
> 
> ...


Wow..thats excellent! I recently bought a used No.5 Bailey as well..giving me some inspiration!


----------



## Alonso83 (Jul 14, 2009)

BradJacob said:


> *No. 5, Type 18*
> 
> Hey everyone. Last year I became interested in restoring planes. I created one project blog where I was restoring an early Type 9. Then, while working with on a wood project, the Walnut got me real sick. It took almost one month to get better, then spring came, summer, BBQ's, band practice, life…..
> 
> ...


Brad,

This plane restoration looks fantastic, great job!!....

One thing I could suggest you, (just to give it the look of an "old" plane but at the same time to keep the look of a factory plane) mask around the lettering "BAILEY" and "No5" get a 220+ wet/dry sand paper and knock off the paint from the top of the letters. I did this with most of my planes after applying a new layer of paint to them.

Also if you ever are in a hurry and need to dry the new coat of paint as soon as possible, after applying it let it set for 10-15 minutes then bake it (yes on the stove) on a well ventilated area for 35-40 minutes at 250-275 f, and let it cool down, after an hour, the paint its rock hard.. (I strongly suggest to have your own stove or being single, if you attempt to do this on your wife stove, I guarantee you she will not be happy….


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

BradJacob said:


> *No. 5, Type 18*
> 
> Hey everyone. Last year I became interested in restoring planes. I created one project blog where I was restoring an early Type 9. Then, while working with on a wood project, the Walnut got me real sick. It took almost one month to get better, then spring came, summer, BBQ's, band practice, life…..
> 
> ...


Thanks for the extra details on the process.


----------



## BradJacob (Mar 10, 2010)

BradJacob said:


> *No. 5, Type 18*
> 
> Hey everyone. Last year I became interested in restoring planes. I created one project blog where I was restoring an early Type 9. Then, while working with on a wood project, the Walnut got me real sick. It took almost one month to get better, then spring came, summer, BBQ's, band practice, life…..
> 
> ...


Yeah, I can't really do the baking thing - for the exact reasons you indicated. Not to mention, the house will smell of paint chemicals. I actually thought of putting them in a cast iron pot and setting them by an outdoor fire. I'm thinking of doing some tests with a thermometer. I would move the cast-iron pot closer, or further from the fire - and once the temp is correct, place the plane inside and cook. House smells fresh and wife is happy ;-)


----------



## Camper (Jul 31, 2010)

BradJacob said:


> *No. 5, Type 18*
> 
> Hey everyone. Last year I became interested in restoring planes. I created one project blog where I was restoring an early Type 9. Then, while working with on a wood project, the Walnut got me real sick. It took almost one month to get better, then spring came, summer, BBQ's, band practice, life…..
> 
> ...


Brad, this looks fantastic!! Thanks for the detail on repainting. I had wondered about what would work


----------



## willmego (Mar 27, 2008)

BradJacob said:


> *No. 5, Type 18*
> 
> Hey everyone. Last year I became interested in restoring planes. I created one project blog where I was restoring an early Type 9. Then, while working with on a wood project, the Walnut got me real sick. It took almost one month to get better, then spring came, summer, BBQ's, band practice, life…..
> 
> ...


really really nice! and lots of great tips! Thanks so much for posting it


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

BradJacob said:


> *No. 5, Type 18*
> 
> Hey everyone. Last year I became interested in restoring planes. I created one project blog where I was restoring an early Type 9. Then, while working with on a wood project, the Walnut got me real sick. It took almost one month to get better, then spring came, summer, BBQ's, band practice, life…..
> 
> ...


I bought a small "toaster oven" at flee market just to bake some paint on tools. They produce enough heat, I have mine outside in workshop. First tool I tried I had wrong paint, things didn't go well, (The key to success seemed to be just enough heat and time but not to much)


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

BradJacob said:


> *No. 5, Type 18*
> 
> Hey everyone. Last year I became interested in restoring planes. I created one project blog where I was restoring an early Type 9. Then, while working with on a wood project, the Walnut got me real sick. It took almost one month to get better, then spring came, summer, BBQ's, band practice, life…..
> 
> ...


if you can check the temp before doing it you cuold use an old weber grill or another brand

Dennis


----------



## ic3ss (Oct 19, 2010)

BradJacob said:


> *No. 5, Type 18*
> 
> Hey everyone. Last year I became interested in restoring planes. I created one project blog where I was restoring an early Type 9. Then, while working with on a wood project, the Walnut got me real sick. It took almost one month to get better, then spring came, summer, BBQ's, band practice, life…..
> 
> ...


I baked my No. 8 in the oven after applying appliance epoxy. I set it at it's lowest temp, 170ºF and let it bake for about a half hour, and Brad's right, it greatly accelerates the cure time and if it's a thin coat, it'll be rock hard when it cools. The wife wasn't too keen on the idea, and it did stink for a bit, but it cleared and there were no more issues. I set the plane directly on the oven rack.


----------



## BradJacob (Mar 10, 2010)

BradJacob said:


> *No. 5, Type 18*
> 
> Hey everyone. Last year I became interested in restoring planes. I created one project blog where I was restoring an early Type 9. Then, while working with on a wood project, the Walnut got me real sick. It took almost one month to get better, then spring came, summer, BBQ's, band practice, life…..
> 
> ...


Here's some detail on the Electrolysis.

I used this charger from Harbor Freight: http://www.harborfreight.com/10-2-55-amp-6-12-volt-battery-charger-engine-starter-66783.html

I used it on the 12/volt - 10 amp setting. I use empty plastic milk jugs to measure my gallons. For each gallon, I put in one(1) table-spoon of Arm & Hammer "washing soda" PER GALLON. I use a funnel and put the washing soda in, and add a little hot water (maybe 2 inches). I then shake it up vigorously to dissolve it. I add more water and shake again. Then add the rest and shake one last time. This gets dumped into a nice clean bucket (not that it has to be clean, but I prefer working like that). I do this for every gallon of water used. And I use a little more than what looks to be needed. In my case, I used a 2.5 gallon bucket that pool chemicals came in.

For the Cathode (sacrificial piece of steel), I try to use something WIDE. More surface are will improve the process. I use some stripped Romex (house wire for outlets) to wrap around the sacrificial piece and allow that wire to overhang out of the bucket. In my case, I used a piece of 2" angle-iron because of its decent surface area.

For the Anode (piece to be de-rusted) - and in this case, a plane bed - I screw in the tote bolt, knob bolt and two other bolts into the frog holes. I connect the Romex wire to ALL of these bolts. This ensures REALLY good electric connections. This wire too, overhangs over the bucket and I bend the wire into a loop so the alligator clips have two sides to clip onto (more good connection).

Set the charger to 12-volts/10-amps - so it really cooks it up. Within an hour, my VERY Rust-Free frog, produced this:










This setup will take ALL rust off anything made of steel or iron, cast-iron, etc… And I mean any amount of rust will be removed! The parts come out with some back oxide coating, which can be removed by soaking in lemon juice, vinegar or a scrub brush.

Do not use this for non-ferrous metals like brass, copper, etc…

Some internet sites will say to use STAINLESS steel as the sacrificial Cathode. I choose to NOT use this because of the environment issues. If you use regular steel or iron, you can spill out the rusty-foamy messy water into your grass. They'll LOVE the iron-rich water.

Hope this helps, any other questions, ask Google ;-)


----------



## ic3ss (Oct 19, 2010)

BradJacob said:


> *No. 5, Type 18*
> 
> Hey everyone. Last year I became interested in restoring planes. I created one project blog where I was restoring an early Type 9. Then, while working with on a wood project, the Walnut got me real sick. It took almost one month to get better, then spring came, summer, BBQ's, band practice, life…..
> 
> ...


Looks like you got your process down cold, Brad, nice. Only one small detail of note: the angle iron that gets eaten away is plugged into you positive lead, this makes it an anode, so the angle iron is a sacrificial anode. I think I need to get down to Harbor Frieght for one of those chargers, it's much better than mine.


----------



## BradJacob (Mar 10, 2010)

*No. 5-1/2 Sweetheart*

He we go again. This is a no. 5-1/2 Sweetheart that was is relatively great condition. All it really "needed" was a good cleaning and maybe a little polishing of the brass. The handle and tote are all in great condition with no chips or cracks. The iron and chip breaker as pretty clean and are free of any pitting. And 90% of the Jappaning is still there.

BUT - I like to fully restore them, so begins the process again. Below are some pictures of the plane bed - all wired up for it's day at the Electrolysis spa. There is really no real rust to remove, so the bath will be to soften the Jappaning enough to chip it away really easy. I'll snap some pictures of the frog, iron, wood and brass tonight and post them.

Notice the Pony-Clamp keeping the sacrificial metal tight against the bucket.









All wired up… The long bolts act like antennas to help the electric flow.









Bubbles Away!!


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

BradJacob said:


> *No. 5-1/2 Sweetheart*
> 
> He we go again. This is a no. 5-1/2 Sweetheart that was is relatively great condition. All it really "needed" was a good cleaning and maybe a little polishing of the brass. The handle and tote are all in great condition with no chips or cracks. The iron and chip breaker as pretty clean and are free of any pitting. And 90% of the Jappaning is still there.
> 
> ...


I always had trouble because someone told me you can't put the copper into the water (don't know for sure but thought it had to do with the copper potentially reacting). I got around this by running the copper to a steel clothes hanger and then the hanger to the plane, but I guess I can submerge the copper? Doesn't look like it caused you any problems.


----------



## BradJacob (Mar 10, 2010)

*Like any other addict....*

Just as the subject says, like any other "addict", my addiction had only grown into a more expensive habit. Check this out….

http://www.practicalmachinist.com/vb/south-bend-lathes/heavy-10-restoration-213514/

My love for restoration is now growing. Currently I'm restoring 2 more drill presses. One Atlas, one South Bend. I WILL get back to my planes soon. However, these planes are so much simpler now, after tackling such a huge project like an old Lathe.


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

BradJacob said:


> *Like any other addict....*
> 
> Just as the subject says, like any other "addict", my addiction had only grown into a more expensive habit. Check this out….
> 
> ...


I am also an Addict of restoring old tools. Its a mess of work but very rewarding.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

BradJacob said:


> *Like any other addict....*
> 
> Just as the subject says, like any other "addict", my addiction had only grown into a more expensive habit. Check this out….
> 
> ...


Hello my name is Dave and I am not a collector. I use every one of them. It gets worse when the wife says not another one.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

BradJacob said:


> *Like any other addict....*
> 
> Just as the subject says, like any other "addict", my addiction had only grown into a more expensive habit. Check this out….
> 
> ...


Addiction? What is that?


----------

